# Mr. Hardwick's - Jungle Flavors update



## method1 (1/11/16)

Hi all

We should be getting the Jungle Flavors a little sooner than expected! 
Hopefully we will be able to have them ready to ship sometime this month.

The first shipment will include the following:

Bavarian Cream
Biscuit
Cookie
Forest Mix
Honey Peach
Honeydew Melon
Juicy Lemon
Strawberry Sweet
Yellow Cake

If there are any other JF concentrates you guys are interested in let me know here, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## method1 (1/11/16)

You can browse the full selection here:

http://www.ecigexpress.com/shop/diy-e-liquid/diy-e-liquid-flavors/jungle-flavors.html?p=1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh (1/11/16)

Maybe some Fuji?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/11/16)

dulce de leche could be fun


----------



## method1 (1/11/16)

BumbleBee said:


> dulce de leche could be fun



yeah I'm considering it but it's being discontinued.. maybe I'll get some anyway


----------



## BumbleBee (1/11/16)

method1 said:


> yeah I'm considering it but it's being discontinued.. maybe I'll get some anyway


If they're scrapping it then don't bother, nothing worse than finding something you love and then you can't get more, so I'd rather not know what I'm missing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (1/11/16)

BumbleBee said:


> If they're scrapping it then don't bother, nothing worse than finding something you love and then you can't get more, so I'd rather not know what I'm missing



exactly my thoughts, but might just get a couple 100ml anyway.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/11/16)

method1 said:


> exactly my thoughts, but might just get a couple 100ml anyway.


for science

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/11/16)

I believe the Yellow Cake is THE new Yellow Cake.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soutie (2/11/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I believe the Yellow Cake is THE new Yellow Cake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yeah i'm looking forward to tying the JF yellow cake. I have heard nothing but god things.
I see Capella has also released a Yellow cake, I'm excited to try that one too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (2/11/16)

I've also heard very good things about JF flavours. My concern, though, is that they have implicitly piggybacked on the names of other brands' hit flavours. It's maybe not a biggie but I'd like to see the DIY industry striving to avoid name duplication as far as possible. It's difficult because nobody has trademarked the name and nobody has the right to monopolise a generic name like Banana or Apple. But when FA name their Apple flavours Fuji and Stark, it helps to differentiate them. 

Until now, when DIYers talk about Cheesecake Graham Crust, we don't need to stipulate what brand it is. There is only one. Now, with JF's, there will be two. They couldn't have called it Cheesecake Crumb Base or something? There is already enough confusion in the DIY sector with people not giving brand names to flavours in recipes and then with the Fa v FA thing. We don't need more sources of confusion.

Again, props to FA for naming their flavours Vienna Cream and Catalan Cream rather than adding yet another Bavarian Cream/French Vanilla/VBIC into the fray. I wish other companies would follow their lead. We have three different VBICs on the market. They couldn't have called one Vanilla Soft Serve and another Vanilla Ripple or somesuch?

Anyhow, whine over. I'm looking forward to trying these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/11/16)

RichJB said:


> I've also heard very good things about JF flavours. My concern, though, is that they have implicitly piggybacked on the names of other brands' hit flavours. It's maybe not a biggie but I'd like to see the DIY industry striving to avoid name duplication as far as possible. It's difficult because nobody has trademarked the name and nobody has the right to monopolise a generic name like Banana or Apple. But when FA name their Apple flavours Fuji and Stark, it helps to differentiate them.
> 
> Until now, when DIYers talk about Cheesecake Graham Crust, we don't need to stipulate what brand it is. There is only one. Now, with JF's, there will be two. They couldn't have called it Cheesecake Crumb Base or something? There is already enough confusion in the DIY sector with people not giving brand names to flavours in recipes and then with the Fa v FA thing. We don't need more sources of confusion.
> 
> ...


Wondering about this. We always note the brand name in any event because they all differ to varying extents even if carrying the same name. Keeping with the same name at least give us some idea on what to expect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (2/11/16)

I suppose there are arguments to be made both ways. For me, JF Cheesecake Crumb Base would intuitively be comparable to Cheesecake Graham Crust. I wouldn't expect a different flavour profile, or expect that I was getting anything other than a cheesecake on a biscuit crumb base. Having slightly different names does help me to differentiate immediately without having to specify the brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Footlongzebra (9/11/16)

when and where can you place a order for the concentrates?


----------



## method1 (22/11/16)

Update:

JF has shipped!

Should be cleared and available in the next week or two depending on customs.
We also may have been able to convince JF to keep Dulce De Leche in their line, tests have been very positive and there's a great review of it coming out on DIYorDIE soon, so we brought some in as well.

Incoming flavours:

Bavarian Cream
Biscuit
Cookie
Fuji
Honey Peach
Honeydew Melon
Juicy Lemon
Strawberry Sweet 
Yellow Cake 
Dulce De Leche 
Blueberry 
Pomegranate Orange

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## method1 (7/12/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/12/16)

Nice. Looking forward to "the" new Yellowcake 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm (21/12/16)

Can't wait for this! I've only heard good things about JF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (30/12/16)

@method1 when will these be available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (30/12/16)

Will be going out to vendors as soon as I get back to JHB - 1st week of Jan.


----------



## Strontium (31/12/16)

Looking forward to it, heard good things. Any idea on pricing relative to current brands?


----------

